# WarpSpeed MotorSports has moved!



## GeoMetric (Aug 13, 2010)

GeoMetric said:


> We have designed our own forum for the electric motor sports community. Very similar to this forum, but all information posted will support our sport. To join this new forum please contact me privately.
> 
> GLTA,
> 
> Ron


http://electricmotorsports.proboards.com/


----------

